# 1st Time DIUI - What to expect?



## Mackemfoz (Jul 26, 2010)

Had our 1st DIUI on 23rd april 2011 and we where wondering what are the common symptons found following procedure.

some pains in lower back and stomach please can u help out as we are unsure what this could mean?

many thanks


----------



## rjmett (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi there and welcome to FF. I would suggest you post in the main thread at the top of the page as it is very active and it's more likely you'll get a response in there 

Becca


----------

